# GPS-Datenbank



## shogun (24. März 2005)

Hallo Ihr,
ist die GPS-Datenbank eigentlich schon wieder online?wenn ja wo finde ich sie?
Gruß shogun


----------



## Jirko (24. März 2005)

*AW: GPS-Datenbank*

hallo shogun #h

noch ist es nicht soweit. dok ist gerade in den endzügen der fertigstellung. noch´n büschen geduld büdde  vielen dank. wünsch dir noch nen feines und erholsames osterfest #h


----------



## shogun (24. März 2005)

*AW: GPS-Datenbank*

Danke Jirko #6 
kannst ja mal ne Info rausgeben wenn se soweit ist.Bin bestimmt nicht der einzige der darauf wartet,denn das gelobte Land ist/kommt in greifbare Nähe.
Gruß shogun


----------



## Jirko (24. März 2005)

*AW: GPS-Datenbank*

hallo shogun #h

das wird dok dann schon managen. aber dennoch muß die datenbank dann erstmal gefüttert werden  mal schaun, ob wir die alten daten mit einpflegen, aber um diese datenbank auch auf längere zeit attraktiv zu gestalten, ist der input unserer boardies vonnöten #h


----------



## Kunze (24. März 2005)

*AW: GPS-Datenbank*

Hallo!

Bleibt zu hoffen, daß Jeder seine erangelten Punkte und Daten dazu einstellt.

Eine Datenbank lebt davon.

Sollte jemand damit nicht klar kommen oder Rat benötigen - einfach bei den 

Norge Mods melden.

Wir bekommen alles geklärt. :m #h


----------



## mcflaytasche (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: GPS-Datenbank*

Hallo,
falls es diese Datenbank gibt wo kann man sie finden?
Wenn sie noch nicht Online sein sollte, würde es mich interessieren ob sie auf Länder oder Bereiche beschränkt ist?;+ 
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Kunze (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: GPS-Datenbank*

Hallo Stefan!

Die Datenbank ist in Arbeit.

Leider wurde die alte Datenbank nur sehr wenig gefüttert, daher sollen in die 

Neue erstmal alle Daten rein - unabhängig von Ländern und Regionen.

Ist der Zuspruch gegegeben, wird sie nach und nach ausgebaut und fein(er) gegliedert. #h


----------



## mcflaytasche (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: GPS-Datenbank*

Hallo Kunze,
danke für Deine Antworte.
Was hältst Du davon wenn man aus der Datenbank auch POI's für Routenplaner oder Navigationsprogramme machen würde, dann hätte man gleich einen Überblick was dort los ist wo man sich rumtreibt.|wavey: 
Wäre bereit dieses für Map&Guide-Programme zu machen z.B. für Marco Polo und Falk. Wenn Du wissen möchtest wie sowas aussehen könnte sie mal hier für Routenplaner und für die Navigatoren hier, dort mache ich sowas für geocaching.:q 
MfG
Stefan


----------

